# Trespassing Question?



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok so if I own private property that is fenced do i need to post it if i plan on possibly prosecuting a trespasser? we had a long argument at camp about the options a landowner has when looking to prosecute. I am all for posting property and think it would be a mistake not too. but if private property is not posted can someone still prosecute if someone is caught hunting on it? thanks in advance....


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Bulletproof said:


> Ok so if I own private property that is fenced do i need to post it if i plan on possibly prosecuting a trespasser? we had a long argument at camp about the options a landowner has when looking to prosecute. I am all for posting property and think it would be a mistake not too. but if private property is not posted can someone still prosecute if someone is caught hunting on it? thanks in advance....


Running a fence or just a wire means NO Trespassing, no sign required.


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

Our local state's attorney (who is also a landowner and hunter) told me that a single sign at the entrance of the property was all that was required (re proper posting for prosecution). 

Regarding preventing trespassers in the first place, I think more signage would certainly help, but from personal experience, a fence has zero effect. Then again, for some, a sign every two feet wouldn't stop them. 

We post our ground every 100 feet and we prosecute first offences. This may seem a little harsh, but after three years of doing so, we have very few problems and can finally enjoy our property.

Good luck.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

oldguy said:


> Our local state's attorney (who is also a landowner and hunter) told me that a single sign at the entrance of the property was all that was required (re proper posting for prosecution).
> 
> .


But remember the law varies from state to state. FWIW- what you call your "local state's attorney " we would call our county (or city) prosecutor.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Anyway, the law requires;

324.73102(1) Except as provided in subsection (4), a person shall not enter or remain upon the property of another person, other than farm property or a wooded area connected to farm property, to engage in any recreational activity or trapping on that property without the consent of the owner or his or her lessee or agent, if either of the following circumstances exists:
(a) The property is fenced or enclosed and is maintained in such a manner as to exclude intruders.
(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and *the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property*.

As you can see, one sign ain't going to do it under the requirements of the law. You are doing it correctly and my advice to people asking about how to post is one sign no less than every 200 feet, 100 feet is even better.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I assume you are talking about Michigan too???


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> I assume you are talking about Michigan too???


Are you talking to Oldguy? I don't know if you noticed or not but he's from Illinois and I assume he's talking about law in Illinois.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, I was talking to Old Guy. Yes, I noticed he was from Illinios, that was the reason for the question. I assumed he might hunt in Michigan because he asked the question where most of us are from Michigan, many people from Illinios still hunt Michigan, especially in southwest Michigan.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Because of problems with trespassers in the past, the Saturday before the firearm opener (11/12) I posted my property with signs every 60 feet. I didn't post the property line between my property and my neighbors, just the corporate land that borders the property on two sides. This is where the trespassers have been accessing my land.
By this past Tuesday (11/29) all of the signs had been torn down and destroyed.
Why?
Because trespassers know that without the land being posted, they can come and go as they please without any fear of prosecution. In the five years I've owned this property, this is the third time I've posted the land and it's the third time all of my signs were removed illegaly by trespassers.
Michigan law has to change regarding trespass. I'm sick and tired of wasting my time and money to post my land and the only end result is that some jerks have a good laugh when they trespass on my property and remove and destroy my signs.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

PWood..Feel your pain. 

This is what we did, takes some work but no one has messed with them since. 

Either use some heavy grade signs, or attach your plastic ones to some kind of durable backing. We used some smooth scrap wood, and first glued then stapled the signs on. Helps hold them up in the elements. 

Place the signs up higher than arms length, and in a position that your Trespassers would have to have some assistance to reach. We take the old stepladder out, and place them visible, but high enough that they can't be touched unless the Slobs are carrying stepladders with them. We also try to place as many as possible so if they shoot them, or manage to get one down there are plenty more up. 

Since we've made it more work to tear them down, the Slob's have left them alone. I deduce that Slobs don't like effort.  

Good luck and hope things improve for you.


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

Not that I think trespassing is o.k., but have fun putting somebody in jail for going on some land that was there long before you, and will be there long after you.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

wackoangler said:


> Not that I think trespassing is o.k., but have fun putting somebody in jail for going on some land that was there long before you, and will be there long after you.


Huh?


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> Huh?


And the sign said anybody caught trespassing, would be shot on sight 
So I jumped on the fence and yelled at the house, Hey! what gives you the right 
To put up a fence to keep me out, or to keep mother nature in 
If God was here, he'd tell you to your face, man you're some kinda sinner....

Five Man Electrical Band



-na


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Nick Adams said:


> Hey! what gives you the right
> To put up a fence to keep me out, or to keep mother nature in


It`s two simple words: THE LAW!


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2005)

oldguy said:


> Our local state's attorney (who is also a landowner and hunter) told me that a single sign at the entrance of the property was all that was required (re proper posting for prosecution).
> 
> Regarding preventing trespassers in the first place, I think more signage would certainly help, but from personal experience, a fence has zero effect. Then again, for some, a sign every two feet wouldn't stop them.
> 
> ...


 I'M NOT THE TYPE OF HUNTER TO DO IT, JUST CURIOUS WHAT IS THE PENALTY FOR TRESPASSING, I'VE HAD REAL GOOD LUCK WITH JUST ASKING PERMISSION.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jan 10, 2002)

I've often thought of having my own signs printed stating:

NO HUNTING

NO ANYTHING

TRESSPASSERS WILL BE VIOLATED 


Spose that would be effactive?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This one has run it's course too as to questions.


----------

